#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Do you like to go a long drive on the bike?

## COD

Everybody likes to go long drive on their bikes. But some people didn't like. I also like to go on long bike rides. Because I simply love it. What do you think about this? Do you like to go on a long drive on your bikes?

----------


## Bhavya

> Everybody likes to go long drive on their bikes. But some people didn't like. I also like to go on long bike rides. Because I simply love it. What do you think about this? Do you like to go on a long drive on your bikes?


I love long bike rides,It help us to more attached with nature.Also we can observe the locals lifestyle and culture more closely.

----------

